

What’s a software engineer, anyway? - thisisblurry
http://www.nczonline.net/blog/2012/06/28/whats-a-software-engineer-anyway/

======
codgercoder
In some set of states, a "software engineer" isn't anything. To use the term
"engineer" there, you must meet a rigid set of requirements; I don't think
software has ever become an acknowledged field, such as "civil engineering".

